# Games - Read And Tell Me If You Agree!



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

I love playing Marijuana games, like growing marijuana plants and then selling the harvested bud. or just drug dealing games period. Pretty much any games where you sell drugs and make a profit. I always have a hard time finding these kinds of games, it would be awesome if Rollitup.org could put a games category in there forum to help people like me find these marijuana games, and encourage people who are capable of making games like this to do so, to help people like me out 

happy smoking dudes.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

Mase said:


> I love playing Marijuana games, like growing marijuana plants and then selling the harvested bud. or just drug dealing games period. Pretty much any games where you sell drugs and make a profit. I always have a hard time finding these kinds of games, it would be awesome if Rollitup.org could put a games category in there forum to help people like me find these marijuana games, and encourage people who are capable of making games like this to do so, to help people like me out
> 
> happy smoking dudes.



BAHAHHAHAHAHAHA first time grower?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

Mase said:


> I love playing Marijuana games, like growing marijuana plants and then selling the harvested bud. or just drug dealing games period. Pretty much any games where you sell drugs and make a profit. I always have a hard time finding these kinds of games, it would be awesome if Rollitup.org could put a games category in there forum to help people like me find these marijuana games, and encourage people who are capable of making games like this to do so, to help people like me out
> 
> happy smoking dudes.


As standard 50w house bulb grows killer budz


----------



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

what are you talking about dude?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

Im telling you a 50 watt housebulb grows killer budz....What part of that did you not understand?


----------



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

wrong part of the forum dude.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

Ohhh you're right....my bad!!!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 29, 2007)

Here. PC Gaming - Drug Lord 2.2 Freeware Download


----------

